# Reserve Flight Corpsman Questions???



## CIRUS454 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have seen that you can be a reserve corpsman in most of the services and recently I saw that the Coast Guard has Flight Corpsman. Does anybody know if there are positions in the Reserves as a Flight Corspman or is this just an enlisted position? Any info is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## oleaver (May 18, 2012)

The coast guard corpsmen/medics are called Health Services Technicians. This is an enlisted rate (job). All doctors, PAs, etc. that serve with the Coast Guard are actually Navy or Public Health Services. Not sure if this answers your question or not. I'm an active-duty Navy corpsman currently serving with the Marines, but I do know a little about the Coast Guard.

-Doc L


----------



## Devil doc (May 19, 2012)

Corpsman and try going the avt route.


----------



## Legliss (Oct 8, 2012)

Why don't you just become an Army flight medic? Look up 68WF


----------

